# Bruce Mines Ontario



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm staying in Bruce Mines and was wondering if anyone has any experience with the big water of Lake Huron? I'm mainly speaking of the shoreline for smallmouth and pike. And maybe a little deeper for perch and walleye. Not really interested in the salmon species but I would fish them to salvage a day of fishing if need be. Lol


----------



## Namegosikaa (Dec 31, 2017)

_Might be worth your time to hire a guide to get a head start on a big lake and area in general. Tyler Dunn is the man for all species and locations in the Sault area. _


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

What time of year are you going to be there? I’ve fished quite a bit just a couple miles west of there. It’s a fantastic numbers fishery for keeper sized pike.


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Piketroller I would say June. Did you troll or cast the shoreline or a different tactic? On Lake Huron?


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

The area from Dawson Island west to Camp d’Ours Island and the bridge to St Joseph Island fishes more like a warm water fishery, but when you get close to Bruce Mines it’s coldwater. The last week of June to mid July were was always just about right, depending on how early or late the winter ends. In this time window, the waters in the areas I’ve mentioned should be in the low 60’s with the weeds just emerging enough to find pockets big enough to hold fish all over the place, but not thick enough to be hard to fish, even trolling crankbaits. At the same time, the water by Bruce Mines should only be in the low 50’s.

If you ever get down in my neck of the woods, I’d be happy to mark up some maps for you and give you a ton of info.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Trolling and casting each have their place. Plenty of options for smallmouth and walleye too.


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

I sure will be in your neck of the woods this spring fishing walleye. I would love to have a map all marked up as well. I am in Bruce Mines as I type this and there is a great Airbnb above the cafe where me and my wife are staying. The best part of this are is its not that far to drive for me from just North of Lansing. I will try to hit you up this spring and maybe we could meet at one of the launches on the SCR.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

My family had been fishing out of these rental cabins since the 1960’s.
Dropped pin
Near 2769-2635 Gawas Bay Rd, St. Joseph, ON, Canada
https://goo.gl/maps/ea8LVmTSLAu
The last time I was up there was 2011 and most of the cabins were uninhabitable. I think it’s closed down for good now. But Bruce Mines is a short boat ride away. If you are up there and have some spare time, you might want to poke around a bit on the island to see if there are still any rentals left there.

I’m all for meeting up in the spring. Even fishing together if you’d like to go that far.


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

I would like that piketroller. My wife may have a chance to come back for business at the end of March so I could do some more poking around the area. We are staying in an airbnb above the copper bean cafe. Great place with good parking across the road and the marina is right there. You can look out the sliding glass door at the marina. I highly recommend this place and the people are fantastic.


----------

